# Grand ice?



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Looks like the Grand came down quicker than usual over the last day or so and its doing some weird things. Is it iced up some? May make the trip up there tomorrow. I know the lower Chagrin is iced over.


----------



## Archer4life (Apr 16, 2013)

As of 1pm today the grand still had heavy slush . Should have been there yesterday. We lit them up despite the nasty cold hurricane force winds. May have been doable later in the day with all the sunshine.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes. A great bit of ice since it was 2* here last night


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm going to try and go Thursday hoping the mid 30 temps and sun tomorrow will burn off some slush and ice! If anyone is out tomorrow let us know what it looks like!


----------



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

Is it worth my time to drive out to the grand and try to find spots without ice? This is my first year fishing the grand and im not sure how it ices.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Lower grand right now has a thin coat. Wont last long.


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Just passed over the Blair road bridge there's patches of heavy slush.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I was around 84 bridge and it was all iced over or packed in with/not fishable until we get a blowout. Anyone see the Rocky? I know it's typically the last one to freeze over.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't want ice this season.


----------



## ForeverSnagged (Oct 24, 2015)

Managed to find running water on the Grand today...complete slush though...was a nightmare to fish...


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

I was heading up tomorrow morning. So it's a waste of my time ?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

You would be better off fishing Chagrin or Rocky


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Does anyone know the water clarity of the lower grand?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

The Fishing Addict said:


> Does anyone know the water clarity of the lower grand?


Getting dirty. Ice melting and breaking. Water is turning muddy.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

So would you say not even 6 inch visibility?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I was fading fast this morn I have no idea now. St claire area under ice.


----------



## skatfish1 (Sep 29, 2011)

ldrjay said:


> I was fading fast this morn I have no idea now. St claire area under ice.


 was thinking of coming up from Columbus tomorrow - what about upper Grand?


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

I would save the drive if you are coming from Columbus!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Fishable


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Is there shelf ice


----------

